# my laptop shuts down when using powercutt (throttlestop)



## proooo (Feb 16, 2021)

I have been using powercutt for a long time in throttlestop and everything was fine until about 2 days ago my laptop turns off when using powercutt, when I activate it and start stressing the components it turns off and it does not exceed 70C, I do not understand what happens if you could help me, it would be very thankful. 
(use Google translator)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 16, 2021)

proooo said:


> everything was fine


Your laptop power adapter or battery might be failing. If they cannot deliver enough power to your computer during a stress test then your computer will shut down. It sounds like that might be the problem. Hard to troubleshoot unless you have a spare power adapter and battery.

Does Limit Reasons show anything in red while stress testing?


----------



## proooo (Feb 17, 2021)

no, it does not show any red signal, what I did is change the original adapter for one with a higher wattage, the original was 64w and the new one is 90, the problem persists and it does not seem to improve this happened from night to morning , It does not seem to improve and this did not happen before I do not know what could have happened my laptop has liquid metal and all the due protections the temperatures are good, I do not know if it has to do but a few days ago I entered the bios with powercutt activated, do not turn off the laptop or anything, just enter from windows and I remember some strange behaviors


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2021)

@proooo - What are your voltage settings?


----------



## proooo (Feb 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @proooo - What are your voltage settings?





all values are normal


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2021)

proooo said:


> all values are normal


Try testing with all of the voltage Offsets set to +0.0000. Also try testing with the VCCIN set higher or lower.

CPUs change over time. Sometimes you have to adjust the voltage a little to maintain the stability that you used to have.


----------



## proooo (Feb 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Try testing with all of the voltage Offsets set to +0.0000. Also try testing with the VCCIN set higher or lower.
> 
> CPUs change over time. Sometimes you have to adjust the voltage a little to maintain the stability that you used to have.



You will not believe me, I discovered that the problem is not the cpu but the nvidia gpu, for some strange reason the gpu fails if I activate powercutt I have no idea why this happens I hope and can help me


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2021)

proooo said:


> nvidia gpu


Nvidia GPUs fail more often than Intel CPUs so I believe you. Is the Nvidia GPU at default MHz and default voltage?


----------



## proooo (Feb 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Nvidia GPUs fail more often than Intel CPUs so I believe you. Is the Nvidia GPU at default MHz and default voltage?



not Gt 735m 1071 mhz core 1100mhz mem but only fails if I activate powercutt if I do not activate it is fully functional, I run the test in stock but still fails, only if I activate powercutt


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2021)

@proooo - I guess you have a choice. Do not use PowerCut or do not overclock your Nvidia GPU so much.


----------



## proooo (Feb 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @proooo - I guess you have a choice. Do not use PowerCut or do not overclock your Nvidia GPU so much.



ok I will not use powercutt but I just want to know what happened because I used powercutt in all of 2020 and it never gave problems until now, it seems to be a hardware crash by the way my laptop is a sony vaio svf15n17cxb the motherboard design is terrible.  
If you find a possible solution or an answer I would appreciate it very much


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2021)

@proooo - It sounds like you are pushing your Nvidia GPU to the edge of stability or maybe over the edge. Things change over time. CPU and GPUs might need slightly more voltage or might not be able to overclock quite as much. This is normal. 

Have you tried using the latest version of ThrottleStop? It should not make any difference but it never hurts to try.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## proooo (Feb 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @proooo - It sounds like you are pushing your Nvidia GPU to the edge of stability or maybe over the edge. Things change over time. CPU and GPUs might need slightly more voltage or might not be able to overclock quite as much. This is normal.
> 
> Have you tried using the latest version of ThrottleStop? It should not make any difference but it never hurts to try.
> 
> ...



ok i understand but i only have one question, why powercut interferes with my gpu?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2021)

proooo said:


> why powercut interferes with my gpu?


I do not have an answer for that question? Did you try using a different VCCIN setting? When I enable PowerCut on my laptop, my computer does not crash and my Nvidia GPU does not crash. I am not overclocking my Nvidia GPU so maybe that is why.

You said in your original post that you have been using PowerCut for a long time without any problems. ThrottleStop did not change so something on your computer must have changed recently. Do not overclock your Nvidia GPU and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## proooo (Feb 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I do not have an answer for that question? Did you try using a different VCCIN setting? When I enable PowerCut on my laptop, my computer does not crash and my Nvidia GPU does not crash. I am not overclocking my Nvidia GPU so maybe that is why.
> 
> You said in your original post that you have been using PowerCut for a long time without any problems. ThrottleStop did not change so something on your computer must have changed recently. Do not overclock your Nvidia GPU and see if that fixes the problem.


I tried it with a different voltage and it turned off, higher unstable and turns off immediately when stressed, if the low becomes very unstable and freezes, I have done some tests with the gpu without overclock but it still turns off but I have something new no I can stress cpu and gpu together I can only stress cpu, if I stress both it turns off I already installed the new version of throttlestop and it seems to help a little now it lasts a few seconds more but it still turns off, all this if I activate powercutt if I deactivate it is totally stable and able to run stable. All this appears in limit reason when I turn on the laptop


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2021)

@proooo - Do you have a battery installed? Does it still work or is it dead? Can you unplug your laptop or does it immediately crash?


----------



## proooo (Feb 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @proooo - Do you have a battery installed? Does it still work or is it dead? Can you unplug your laptop or does it immediately crash?



no, I do not have a battery I cannot disconnect or it dies when investigating I discovered that the vaio flip series had defective batteries or they did not last long (bad design by the manufacturer) I suspect about the bios maybe it has a protection system


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 17, 2021)

proooo said:


> the bios maybe it has a protection system


Perhaps that is part of the problem.

No way for me to fix this problem. I guess you will have to stop using PowerCut.


----------



## proooo (Feb 18, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Perhaps that is part of the problem.
> 
> No way for me to fix this problem. I guess you will have to stop using PowerCut.


I fixed it !!!!, I don't know what happened exactly but I fixed it, I opened my laptop and disconnected absolutely everything, remove ram and bios battery and turned it on and left it on for 5 minutes, the laptop did a strange process, it seemed that I was configuring something (It did not give video because I removed the ram) and when I finished it turned off, connect all active powercutt start the tests and it did not turn off it remained stable I left it for 5 minutes and it was still stable (before adjusting it only 15 seconds passed exactly and it turned off ). I don't know what I did but it worked and I returned to normal.
thanks for the help I wish you luck - your friend proofreadimp


----------



## LegoLivesMatter (Feb 18, 2021)

It's possible that the laptop performed an EC reset while it had no RAM installed, not 100% sure though.


----------



## proooo (Feb 19, 2021)

LegoLivesMatter said:


> It's possible that the laptop performed an EC reset while it had no RAM installed, not 100% sure though.


yes it did and it even fixed me some other bugs


----------

